# mollies



## tuX (Feb 17, 2005)

One of my fish just had babies about 2 weeks ago, i'm pretty sure it was one of the Molly's after reading how frisky they are, lol.. anyway, i just had a couple of questions:

I didnt actually see the birth so, how do I tell the difference between males and females so that next time i can save more babies?

and I read something about adding salt to the Molly's tank, now i've seperated the babies and from the fish and I want to know if I should add salt to thier little tank.

alright, well thanks a bunch.


----------



## tikotaz (Nov 20, 2007)

*Your mollies*

When you notice that your molly is pregnant there is a 2 way hatchery that you can get at any pet store, the mother would be on top. This way the babies go down below, it will help you save more of your fry that way. It's just a helpful suggestion, as currently I have a creamsicle molly that is due any day now. I went out and got that, will be putting her into that. Male mollies have bigger fin at the top of head I believe, where the female has a smaller one.


----------



## cocomania (Nov 16, 2007)

Ive always heard that if you look from the top the females are more wider than the males.As for adding salt i would add it since not only are they part brakish it also helps prevent diasease and get healthy fry so yes i would reccomend it.

P.S good luck with the fry.:fun:


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

males have a modified anal fin called a gonopodium (i believe thats how you spell it). females anal fin looks like a fan the males dont.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

tuX said:


> and I read something about adding salt to the Molly's tank, now i've seperated the babies and from the fish and I want to know if I should add salt to thier little tank.


Just leave them be. "Most" mollies will live in freshwater to saltwater, but they do just about the same in each condition. Saltwater tends to slow down their birthing rate, but increases the amount of fry each time.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

really? i've never heard that before flamingo. hmm...im going to check into that some more.


----------

